# BelAir Swift A Class



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Hi ?Andy
I have sent you a PM 
Pam


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks to all at Swift, but particularly Craig Hewson for the prompt replies and advice which helped resolve the problem I had with the pull down bed in the BelAir.


----------

